# Sore forearm



## vickster (16 Sep 2011)

I have a sore forearm, don't remember doing anything specific, but seemed to come on after doing a very slow ride into London on a guided ride to the Skyride a couple of weeks back. I have cycled pretty much every day since (probs around 10 miles a day), mostly on my Sirrus. I have had a few arm-jarring forays into/across potholes/craters.

Did I just grip the bars too tight while trying to cycle slowly (not that I am Speedy Gonzalez normally ). 

The bike is a size too big, so I am maybe more stretched out than I should be but I did have a shorter stem fitted.	In normal use the arm is fine, just if I stretch for something or whatever. 

Any thoughts? TIA


----------



## lukesdad (17 Sep 2011)

Does nt sound like it was the bike, the only reason i could see would be iff you were to upright leaning on the bars but it sounds like the opposite is the case. Could there not be another reason maybe sleeping on it the night before for instance ? How tightly were you gripping the bars ? Iff you were hanging on for grim death maybe but id still say highly unlikely


----------



## YahudaMoon (17 Sep 2011)

If you havent done much cycling then it's all part of the breaking in process. Pains aches appear in different places each time you increase your distance in a lot of cases.


----------



## vickster (17 Sep 2011)

Thanks chaps. I've done over 1000 miles this year on that bike so certainly not new to cycling  I don't do long long rides, but no stranger to 15 miles...do 10 miles pretty much every day (~5 miles each way to work)

Maybe I am sleeping wrong on it, do tend to zzz on that side and quite often wake up with a numb hand  

It feels like a strain, you know when you lift too much weight at the gym (not that I've been to the gym for months, cycling is my summer activity)


----------



## Angelfishsolo (17 Sep 2011)

vickster said:


> Thanks chaps. I've done over 1000 miles this year on that bike so certainly not new to cycling  I don't do long long rides, but no stranger to 15 miles...do 10 miles pretty much every day (~5 miles each way to work)
> 
> Maybe I am sleeping wrong on it, do tend to zzz on that side and quite often wake up with a numb hand
> 
> It feels like a strain, you know when you lift too much weight at the gym (not that I've been to the gym for months, cycling is my summer activity)



In my experience aches and pains often appear from nowhere and vanish just as quickly  (Could just be my age of course )


----------



## vickster (17 Sep 2011)

I am seeing my physio for my knee on Thursday, if my arm is still sore I'll get him to have look  50k around London tomorrow, may not help it however


----------



## Pompey Princess (20 Sep 2011)

Weird, I've had the same thing this summer but have only had the pain since I bought a second bike with suspension...

My commute bike has lower handlebars and no suspension but my new mountain bike has front suspension and higher handlebars - guessing this change in ride position may have contributed to it. Could poss be a back problem that radiates in the arm?? Will be interested to see what your physio says!


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2011)

If using straight/flat bars, I'd recommend getting bar ends to increase your choice of hand positions


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> If using straight/flat bars, I'd recommend getting bar ends to increase your choice of hand positions



+1


----------



## vickster (20 Sep 2011)

I have bar ends  To be fair I don't use them a lot as don't feel I have as much control of the bike


----------



## vickster (26 Sep 2011)

My sore arm appears to be getting more sore...and of course I forgot to ask the physio about it last week 

...it hurts especially when stretched out, when twisted and when carrying a heavy briefcase like today...down the outside from elbow to about halfway to wrist - can feel the sore bit when I have a prod

I wonder if I have some sort of rsi, going to give Voltarol gel a go for a few days, then to the quack if no better as it's been a few weeks now


----------



## vickster (29 Sep 2011)

GP reckons it's tennis elbow / tendonitis caused by overuse cycling...rest ( ), ibuprofen, normally heals in around 6-8 weeks

Is a very good excuse to get a new bike that fits me better


----------



## mikeoc (3 Oct 2011)

Have only just seen this, and I was going to say tennis elbow (I'm a sports massage therapist). Did your GP give you any stretching exercises to do, or wrist manipluations, as they will definitely help speed up the recovery process.


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2011)

Thanks mikeoc...

No GP suggested ibuprofen and rest (and mentioned painful injections, although the pain is quite diverse, not classic single point TE)...if not better in a week or so, I shall go see my physio...to be honest it seems to be getting worse...my whole arm aches just sitting at my desk at work! I think possibly over reaching to brake on the bike might be the main culprit


----------



## Furkz (3 Oct 2011)

I had this problem all the time. Than I chopped an inch off my handlebars each end and never had this problem or aches again. Shorter bars sorted it for me


----------



## mikeoc (4 Oct 2011)

The pain can radiate down the arm with tennis elbow (lateral epicondylitis), that's fairly common. It's unfortunately one of those frustrating conditions that won't clear up over night. In terms of rest, dont put any weight on the arm if possible... are you still cycling? I would fo see your physio anyway, as they can work the forearm extensors for you and show you some of the stretches and wrist or elbow manipluations I mentioned - it really will help.


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I am still cycling but only to work, about 20-30 minutes each way. I am finding the arm is really achy at work. Going to make an appointment to see my physio. Problem is if I don't cycle, my knee gets grumpy!


----------

